# Another one joins the < 2 oz. Club



## BRH (May 11, 2011)

This one is a Christmas present to myself!

Phenix TX-713ML-C trimmed to 6'6"

No decorative wraps, just all business to shave down on the weight

Fuji SK2 seat with 1.75" rear grip.

TLNSG 8, TLSG 7, 6, 5.5, 5, 5, 5, 5, 5, TFST 5

Finished it on Thursday and took it to Matagorda on Friday

The reel is a Shimano Aldebaran BFS


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

Thats just plain sick! And it still has length indicators. Outstanding build. I have the TX-714MH-C full length at 3oz.(that's only 50% heavier than yours LOL) but I've learned a lot since then and want to build another one. Very nice!!


----------



## Skiff (Jun 5, 2004)

I like it and that's a light fish getter! Nice job


----------



## VinceB (Feb 22, 2012)

Super impressive! Nice build!


----------



## Bubba_Bruiser (Jan 13, 2012)

Wow! That is a really impressive and clean build.


----------



## JimG (May 2, 2005)

Very cool build! I love them simple and light!


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

Merry Christmas to you! That's not a cheap combo... Looks sharp!!


----------



## stxangler38 (Nov 3, 2012)

Great looking build I have one of those reel seats in my stock I think I might have to build me a new toy . Congrats on the weight that is awsome.


----------



## lufty (Oct 8, 2009)

Great build ,super light. Can you tell us how much the blank weighed?


----------



## dbuswell (Aug 22, 2010)

what kind of line were you throwing on that BFS? the spool on that thing is super shallow. 20# braid?


----------



## BRH (May 11, 2011)

After trimmed to 6'6" it came in a hair under 1 oz. Like 0.997

And yes, the spool on the BFS is pretty shallow. I've got Berkly nanofill 14 lb. on it right now because that's all I could find at Academy last minute. I was able to get 100+ yds on it. I think I'm going to switch it to Spiderwire Invisi-Braid 15 lb... it seems to be a little smoother. That BFS is a sweet little reel though... it casts a mile.


----------



## dbuswell (Aug 22, 2010)

BRH said:


> After trimmed to 6'6" it came in a hair under 1 oz. Like 0.997
> 
> And yes, the spool on the BFS is pretty shallow. I've got Berkly nanofill 14 lb. on it right now because that's all I could find at Academy last minute. I was able to get 100+ yds on it. I think I'm going to switch it to Spiderwire Invisi-Braid 15 lb... it seems to be a little smoother. That BFS is a sweet little reel though... it casts a mile.


do you build for customers? or just family and friends type deal?


----------



## BRH (May 11, 2011)

I don't sell in the quantities that some others do, but I do sell them. Shoot me a PM if you'd like to talk specifics.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

BRH said:


> After trimmed to 6'6" it came in a hair under 1 oz. Like 0.997
> 
> And yes, the spool on the BFS is pretty shallow. I've got Berkly nanofill 14 lb. on it right now because that's all I could find at Academy last minute. I was able to get 100+ yds on it. I think I'm going to switch it to Spiderwire Invisi-Braid 15 lb... it seems to be a little smoother. That BFS is a sweet little reel though... it casts a mile.


Nice rod! I tried the invisibraid 15# and hate it. I have only used it two trips and its frayed for the first 30 feet or so. I went back to superslick like my other combos.

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## Blake Tyler (Mar 21, 2009)

That thing is sick. I like the all business look, it's clean!!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice rod, congrats!


----------



## BRH (May 11, 2011)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Nice rod! I tried the invisibraid 15# and hate it. I have only used it two trips and its frayed for the first 30 feet or so. I went back to superslick like my other combos.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


And this is precisely the issue I have with you "Smack"... we are on here discussing our hobby, and you have nothing better to contribute than "oh I've tried that line and I don't like it" This is why I say you post for the sake of posting.

Oh, and for the record, I've tried and used that line for over a year... no complaints so far.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

BRH said:


> And this is precisely the issue I have with you "Smack"... we are on here discussing our hobby, and you have nothing better to contribute than "oh I've tried that line and I don't like it" This is why I say you post for the sake of posting.
> 
> Oh, and for the record, I've tried and used that line for over a year... no complaints so far.


You are just a Dick, that is the issue I have with you. That line sucks, just saying. I was not attacking anyone, I actually complimented your build and I still think it is awesome.


----------



## mkk (May 7, 2009)

IBTL


----------



## mkk (May 7, 2009)

Very nice rod


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

BRH said:


> And this is precisely the issue I have with you "Smack"... we are on here discussing our hobby, and you have nothing better to contribute than "oh I've tried that line and I don't like it" This is why I say you post for the sake of posting.
> 
> Oh, and for the record, I've tried and used that line for over a year... no complaints so far.


I like this guy. :rotfl:


----------



## CRC (May 18, 2011)

BRH said:


> And this is precisely the issue I have with you "Smack"... we are on here discussing our hobby, and you have nothing better to contribute than "oh I've tried that line and I don't like it" This is why I say you post for the sake of posting.
> 
> Oh, and for the record, I've tried and used that line for over a year... no complaints so far.


Wow really? He complimented your rod (which is awesome by the way) then simply offered personal experience for a product like you seemed interested in. How was he supposed to know you've used it before? Maybe he was trying to help? Why take it so personally that he doesn't like a line you like? I don't think he meant anything other than to compliment your rod and be helpful.

By the way once again that rod is awesome.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Gilbert said:


> I like this guy. :rotfl:


You would! Pricks always gang up. BRH, maybe you should join in on the Smack Bash thread in the General Fishing Discussion, the guys are showing their true colors. 
Thanks CRC.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## BRH (May 11, 2011)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> You would! Pricks always gang up. BRH, maybe you should join in on the Smack Bash thread in the General Fishing Discussion, the guys are showing their true colors.
> Thanks CRC.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


Maybe you should get off the "rod building" forum if you don't have anything to contribute to actual rod building... Just a thought...


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

BRH said:


> And this is precisely the issue I have with you "Smack"... we are on here discussing our hobby, and you have nothing better to contribute than "oh I've tried that line and I don't like it" This is why I say you post for the sake of posting.
> 
> Oh, and for the record, I've tried and used that line for over a year... no complaints so far.


I am fishing with spinning reels and long rods(majority built by me) using SPIDERWIRE ULTRACAST green,yellow 8 lb..-10 lb. for 6-7 years and never have problem fishing with the same line without changing for 6 years.
But i never fish with SPIDERWIRE ULTRACAST invisibraid(fused),so i can say nothing about this line.

You can see in this picture from 14 November 2006 on my reel i have SPIDERWIRE ULTRACAST 10 lb. ,green,and today i have the same line and is like new with little discoloration ,but with the same resistance.


image upload without registration

The same reel with the same ULTRACAST 10 lb.green from the first picture,but the picture was taken in 28 March 2012:


how to take a screenshot on a pc


----------

